# Camping a la Ferme - is there a book?



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Last time we went to France we happened upon a 'Camping a la Ferme' site which was brilliant!! Nice and small and quiet in the middle of nowhere just like the best CL's. So this time we aim to do most of that again. Question is - Is there a list/book/website where we can get a list of these sites as in say the CC CL or C&CC CS lists? The web just brings up either travel companies or big commercial sites.

The alternative I suppose would be to pop into the mayors office but that wont be always convenient.

Any info would be gratefully appreciated BTW we are heading for the South of France in mid Sept.

Cheers

A


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.france-passion.com/

Not just famrs, but vineyards too! :wink: Overnight stops only, I'm afraid .

Gerald


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried this link Chuggs...

http://www.les-vacances-en-france.com/english.htm

Malc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Yes, there is a 'Camping a la Ferme' book, we bought one in a French book store, it lists not only farm camping sites but farms which also do B&B, riding, shooting, meals, home produce etc etc


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

DUHH!! I'd forgotten all about france passion - silly me thanks for that gerannpasa :lol: 

and thanks too Malc but we like it a bit more basic - 'Give me a field and a view and Im 'appy'

A


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

There is a a web site camping a la ferme.com. We're in France at the moment and have just stayed in a ferme outside Laon. It was great the farmer was a sweetheart!! We're heading to another on Saturday and we found that through the web site. Good Luck

Arizona


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Any chance you could check that website, Arizona? This: http://www.campingalaferme.com/ refers to just one campsite.

Gerald


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Camping a la ferme is run through the Gite de France network. Their website Gite de France (http://www.gites-de-france.fr/eng/index.htm) will get you to their lists by department. Some of the partner websites are a bit unstable but generally they're getting better.

Have a great time!

Su


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Top marks guys Ive ordered my France passion and camping on the farm books - lookin good for sept I wonder which little farm field we will be sitting in eating and drinking the farmers finest on my 40th!!!! oh dear - I can switch my engine off now its down hill from here on :roll: NOT :lol: 

A


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Yes, there is a 'Camping a la Ferme' book, we bought one in a French book store, it lists not only farm camping sites but farms which also do B&B, riding, shooting, meals, home produce etc etc


Hi ScotJimland

I am interested in obtaining the Camping a la ferme book of campsite listings. Could you kindly give the exact title of the book & where i can obtain it by mail order. Thanks.

Motorhomer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer

The title is Camping a la Ferme 
ISBN: 2907071785

I have a suspician it is now out of print :?

Click here

and here

http://gb.bookbutler.com/do/bookCompare?
searchFor=2907071785&amountIn=gbp&shipTo=gb&searchIn=fr

http://www.alapage.com/-/Fiche/Livres/2907071785/?donnee_appel=RLVXP&fulltext=2907071785&sv=X_L


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

The Gite de France website has a bookshop if you look here click here you can get the 2006 book for 12 EUR (17.50 EUR with postage and TVA). Or like I said before you can search on their website, though I admit the book would be handier.

On the other hand, just checked, if you search for Campings a La Ferme Et Location De Chalets at Amazon you can get it for £7.91!

Enjoy your holiday
Su


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Su 

your link is for the Gites handbook, I suspect the Camping a la Ferme book is out of print and is now incorporated in the Gite book ?


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Jim

If you look above the info on the website you'll see they've changed the format. The new book includes the Campings al la ferme as well as chalets and mobile homes for rent. The Gites are separate, at least that's how I read it. 

Su


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

The web site is bienvenue-a-la-ferme.com. There's definitely more than one farm listed. We've stayed on 2 so farm. Qualityetc varies incredibly. Enjoy.

Arizona


----------

